# Whats in your trunk?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a duffel bag in my trunk/umbrella which takes up 1/2 the room in my trunk (I'm uberX)

I figure for .85 cents a mile, pax should realize they arent getting a professional.

Does anyone feel awkward about having their stuff in the trunk when a pax tries to load luggage next to it?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Nope, I tell them to move the bodies of problem pax if they're in the way of their luggage. No one seems to mind moving the dead bodies.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Golf clubs and shoes


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Junk.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

I drive a 4 door truck, there's no trunk. Nothing in the bed either.


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

Most of my time doing uber/Lyft I'm on the road doing my normal job. That means I almost always have my luggage and laptop with me. I lock it all down so it doesn't go out with them and I always help unload so I know my stuff stays.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh snap... I almost forgot. A rocket launcher.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> Oh snap... I almost forgot. A rocket launcher.


You never know when that will come in handy!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just cleaning supplies that stay in a small cargo net.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> You never know when that will come in handy!


Have to admit, I do get some strange looks on the way to the airport.
The pax don't care what's in the trunk. X is at least half the price of Yellow Cab.
If they can save twenty bucks, they would ride with Al Qaeda.

 <---- I told him there's 72 of them, but they already put out....not one virgin.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> Have to admit, I do get some strange looks on the way to the airport.
> The pax don't care what's in the trunk. X is at least half the price of Yellow Cab.
> If they can save twenty bucks, they would ride with Al Qaeda.
> 
> <---- I told him there's 72 of them, but they already put out....not one virgin.


I mean you never know when a taxi driver is going to attack you. Gotta be prepared for anything..


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> I mean you never know when a taxi driver is going to attack you. Gotta be prepared for anything..


You know, kidding aside, I've not had any real issue with hacks.
Cross paths often at the strip clubs. We have to run inside to get paid out
and it's usually a friendly exchange about how ya doin' and pleasant like
or maybe somethin' about titties n' beer.....

Okay, unless it's Al Qaeda....that's different....Keep the finger on the trunk release.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Just a double dong.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

SumGuy said:


> Just a double dong.


Why would you keep that in the trunk ? 
That should be riding up front with the snacks and water.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh, car trunk...sorry got confused.


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

PAX lost and found.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Jvc21 said:


> PAX lost and found.


Why?


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

SumGuy said:


> Why?


Because the cheap jewelry that drunk paxs leave in my vehicle have no pawn value.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> Because the cheap jewelry that drunk paxs leave in my vehicle have no pawn value.


I found a gold ring just sitting in a Taco Bell restroom a few months ago. It really didn't look real so I assume that's why nobody took it. But it was in fact real.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Duct tape, carving knives, hefty bags, an overnight bag from Jean Paul Gaultier and video tapes. That's about it.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> Duct tape, carving knives, hefty bags, an overnight bag from Jean Paul Gaultier and video tapes. That's about it.


No ball gag?


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

SumGuy said:


> No ball gag?


The participant has to bring something, I mean , I have all the required equipment. They can make themselves useful, one last time.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

ninja warrior said:


> Duct tape, carving knives, hefty bags, an overnight bag from Jean Paul Gaultier and video tapes. That's about it.


What? No shovel?


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I drive so few hours that my trunk is just that... mine. So there's my work stuff, a menu book of menus from across MD, a tote full of needed car stuff and a mini vac. Not much room for a whole lotta luggage so that's where the front seat comes in. If there's ever a lot of luggage, I am up the creek. I managed for the first time since starting in November, to get a bike in a Sonata WITH 2 people. One was up front and the man was on his knees crammed in backseat with the bike.

Kinda off topic but not... I had a rider tell me she was sooooooooooooo desperate to get home that she rode in the trunk of a car. I forget if it was Uber or not but the full car kept checking on her from inside as there was some sort of cargo wall that opened up to her. She's alive to tell it so... WOOOOOOOW.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Mini fridge with selection of artesian waters from places you didn't even know existed, Belgian and German chocolates, Red Bulls, Rock Stars, Monsters, and if I get a text about Surge, I'll stop at my favorite bakery for six to ten different types of cheesecake.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

But seriously though, just an old milk crate with cleaning supplies and paper towels. There's also a roadside kit with 3 flares, booster cables, the cliché red triangle, and I also have a first aid kit but that one is in the spare tire well so it doesn't take up room in the trunk itself.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Mini fridge with selection of artesian waters from places you didn't even know existed, Belgian and German chocolates, Red Bulls, Rock Stars, Monsters, and if I get a text about Surge, I'll stop at my favorite bakery for six to ten different types of cheesecake.


I was juuuuuuuuuust about to request you. LMBO


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> I was juuuuuuuuuust about to request you. LMBO


Quite a deal at $0.85/mile!! Just like Travis wants!


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Zebonkey said:


> What? No shovel?


I still drop my pax at their destination, no matter how many bags they manage to fill.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I just have a jug of coolant and two quarts of oil usually. Oh and I put my jacket back there when I drive.

Other than that, empty. My trunk is pretty big so plenty of room for PAX crap or dead hookers.

Wait... Did I just type that out loud?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> Duct tape, carving knives, hefty bags, an overnight bag from Jean Paul Gaultier and video tapes. That's about it.


Dexter!!!!! I've been wondering what happened to you since the show ended, glad to hear you're still at it.


----------



## TRW (Nov 18, 2015)

I keep a few emergency supplies in the cargo area of my Forester. Jumper cables, duct tape, first aid kit, zip ties, flares, towels, gloves and shovel (military folding type). Items stored in the rear side nets include paper towels, cleaner, large towel and fabrez (sp).


----------



## Michguy01 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just cleaning supplies and my small rechargeable vac. Oh and probably 50 or so empty Monsters (need to get rid of those)


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

I drive in Chicago


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Dexter!!!!! I've been wondering what happened to you since the show ended, glad to hear you're still at it.


And my daytime job is ubering. Times are tough, money's just not there. You might find me at a soup kitchen just trying to make it by. But, a guy can't give up his dream just because of abject poverty! So, I'm chopping and stuffing up bags in NYC.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeti for my cold water. Pillow & blanket. Cleaning supplies. *and no, I don't sleep in my car; but if I'm stuck at the airport for a few minutes, I'll grab a quick nap - hence pillow and blanket


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Tenzo said:


> I drive in Chicago


Definitely need a trunk monkey; but I don't have a trunk per se in my suv


----------



## Uber404 (Mar 16, 2016)

a pink benelli nova


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

2 12" s 

The boot is busy. No trunk for you!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

My car used to always be a disaster, which was one of the reasons I considered doing this. Last week's fast food trash until I fill up, paperwork and stuff on the seats. I watched all of their videos and a warning to keep the front seat clear of stuff. I'm like my pax use the rear seats, not a big deal. I guess I was back off the wagon early on, notepad, pens, laptop on the front seat. I got a ping and sure enough four tipsy girls at home going clubbing. The account holder goes that's ok, I'll just sit on your laptop and stuff no biggie.  I try to toss it all on the floor, stat. Now I do keep the car clear of my stuff and I have one of those kind of tubs you can slide under your bed, in the trunk. Car tools and stuff for the car I keep in the tub. I do recommend that, it holds a lot of stuff since it's long, narrow and thin, it doesn't take up room. I guess I have junk in the trunk.


----------



## Uber_duber (Jan 18, 2016)

I keep my Miata in the trunk. If it's a nice day, I just break out the Miata.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Umbrella, square Rubbermaid tote with cleaning supplies, paper towels, detailing supplies etc, DC vacuum


----------



## hackajar (Mar 2, 2016)

Full First-Aid crash bag ($150 on Galls), Roadside kit (one of those $40 on amazon types). So basically 70% of my trunk - I drive a buick Encore.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

hackajar said:


> Full First-Aid crash bag ($150 on Galls), Roadside kit (one of those $40 on amazon types). So basically 70% of my trunk - I drive a buick Encore.


If you're thinking about a crash, make sure in CA you have TNC Gap insurance, it isn't really an option now to be fully covered.


----------



## hackajar (Mar 2, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> If you're thinking about a crash, make sure in CA you have TNC Gap insurance, it isn't really an option now to be fully covered.


I have had EMT training long before I started doing Uber. This is my "good samaritan" bag for any scene I come upon. I have only had to use it 10+ times in last 8 years


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

hackajar said:


> I have had EMT training long before I started doing Uber. This is my "good samaritan" bag for any scene I come upon. I have only had to use it 10+ times in last 8 years


That's human nature, it's for someone else, you'll never need it. Get the insurance if you don't have it yet or you're screwed.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Plastic tarp, pick, shovel, gloves, zip ties, chloroform.. everything I'm likely to need.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Make sure you don't take lawyer pax, unless they are tied up in the trunk representing you when you don't call 911.


----------



## Kimberly1523 (Mar 12, 2016)

Do you hold on to the rider's belongings left behind? When I started, I had a super short fare in the "University" area and she left her jacket in my trunk. I found it the next day. Since the only reason I would have to be in that area again would be if Uber drug me that way, I wasn't sure when we would be able to meet and I wasn't going to make a special trip for this ugly thing (the jacket). I mailed it to her. Big mistake. The fare I was paid was around $3 and it cost me $7 at the post office.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Kimberly1523 said:


> Do you hold on to the rider's belongings left behind? When I started, I had a super short fare in the "University" area and she left her jacket in my trunk. I found it the next day. Since the only reason I would have to be in that area again would be if Uber drug me that way, I wasn't sure when we would be able to meet and I wasn't going to make a special trip for this ugly thing (the jacket). I mailed it to her. Big mistake. The fare I was paid was around $3 and it cost me $7 at the post office.


That does happen and it's never good. You do need to see that it is out of your hands right away. Either back to the pax, the police station or the office. That actually may have been cheaper in your case, your gas, mileage and time round trip may have cost more. Usually a pax will tip for returning their item, especially a phone so with a tip it would've been worth it, although it was just an ugly jacket in your case.  I think once you return an item you're more careful to be sure pax take their belongings. I make the announcement like the airlines do before a pax exits now.  I had three drunks in the car, long story short one left his phone and we were playing telephone tag I had to go really far to return it, that night. My head was spinning, go home and return it the next day but then the phone will die and I don't have their address and it will be even tougher to return, go to the office and return it, they're closed and there isn't any parking there or go then and get rid of it. I returned it and the guy said he'd give me a tip. I'm like great $20 for a phone right, I got $5. Check the back before you go.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

[QUOTE=" it's long, narrow and thin[/QUOTE]
Were talking about storage right, cause I swear my ex tried to hurt my feelers with that line once. 
I just told her she has the same 4 minutes i do so she just needs to learn to manage her time better. . . .


----------



## TRW (Nov 18, 2015)

supernaut said:


> Plastic tarp, pick, shovel, gloves, zip ties, chloroform.. everything I'm likely to need.


Ball gag, Polaroid camera


----------



## terrible (Mar 16, 2016)

My Gun belt, Security Uniform,cleaning supplies, car fluids, water. My trunk space is huge


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

bed of my pickup has a large box with my misc. tools for those ventures off-road. Pax are appreciative of my topper to toss luggage in the bed, have had a couple offer to ride in the back as well. Pulled up to a group of 8 one night, no way they were all fitting, they offered to put the 4 women in the cab, and the men in the bed to save on two cars ($25 fare for each). I declined.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

My ex's rotting corpse and yes, I'm uncomfortable when the luggage goes in.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Bodies of the last 3 non tippers...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> Oh snap... I almost forgot. A rocket launcher.


You look like that guy from Get Hard!


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Uber Shutdown said:


> You look like that guy from Get Hard!


(shhhhhhh. hey guys, over here.... I don't have the heart to tell him it's just an avitar.)

Ya man, I get that all the time ! People say, "...what was it like working with Kevin Hart ?"

I don't bust their bubble. I just tell 'em , " yo man, he one funny brutha"


----------



## Uber_duber (Jan 18, 2016)

If I kept bodies of all the non tippers, Uber wouldn't have any customers.


ATX 22 said:


> Bodies of the last 3 non tippers...


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Uber_duber said:


> If I kept bodies of all the non tippers, Uber wouldn't have any customers.


Lol, yeah, it was a joke anyways.


----------

